# Hawaii Timeshare Exchange



## slip (May 24, 2011)

I've been thinking about joining HTSE. I've been browsing the website looking at the inventory available with the temporary sign in. I can see trading to go to the other islands periodically.Can anyone give their experiences with their requests. Can you request specific resorts?  If they allow this, I know it would be restrictive but I would be very flexible with my travel dates.

I've been looking at Platinum Interchange also. They didn't have membership dues but it's offset by higher exchange fees. I was leaning toward HTSE.
Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## aliikai2 (May 24, 2011)

*Sonya does a great job*

HTSE is a great resource for Hawaiian Trades and their annual and trade fees are lower than most. Yes, you can pick a resort, they go by size and only deal with red weeks. 
fwiw,

Greg



slip said:


> I've been thinking about joining HTSE. I've been browsing the website looking at the inventory available with the temporary sign in. I can see trading to go to the other islands periodically.Can anyone give their experiences with their requests. Can you request specific resorts?  If they allow this, I know it would be restrictive but I would be very flexible with my travel dates.
> 
> I've been looking at Platinum Interchange also. They didn't have membership dues but it's offset by higher exchange fees. I was leaning toward HTSE.
> Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## DeniseM (May 24, 2011)

+1

I really like HTSE:

1.  They have extensive inventory at the mid-level resorts.  You will not find the upper echelon hotel-based timeshares there.  i.e. No Marriotts and Starwoods.

2.  Their fees are lower than RCI or II.

3.  You can upgrade to a larger unit for a fee.

4.  They will give you two exchanges if you deposit a Hawaii week early.

5.  They don't rank timeshares - if they will accept your deposit, it will trade for anything available in their inventory.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

*Thanks, so far so good.*

The mid-level resorts are where my wife and I feel more comfortable. They are more like home to us, so for us that works just fine. Are all Hawaii weeks considered red weeks if not which ones are, as far as HTSE is concerned.


----------



## eal (May 24, 2011)

HTSE uses the definition of "red" by RCI.  They are a great company, with personable and helpful staff, and an excellent choice of resorts both in Hawaii and on the mainland.  

The very first time we used them there was a snafu with our second-week exchange, and we were travelling so I didn't get the message til the night before that the week was no longer available, but they would fix it.  I was freaking out, expecting RCI-style service, but they found us a lovely unit nearby and were so helpful with the transition and communication.  

I just love Vicki, Amber, Sonja and Leina - a great crew!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2011)

*HTSE*

I received an extra 2 weeks with my Ebay purchases for 2011. I moved one 
forward through the resort but I think I'll exchange one for something this year
and we haven't been to Maui yet so I know that will be another one.
I was going to see them when we go to Kauai(which I'll probably still do) but I 
think I'll just do the 5 year membership and keep it simple.

I couldn't decide if this thread should be here or in the Hawaii group?


----------



## chellej (May 25, 2011)

You might also consider Trading places  they also don't look at color per se only size - 1 bd to 1 bd and upgrade fee for larger.

I got both my 2012 weeks from them: 2 bedroom Maui Schooner and 2 bedroom Hanalei Bay - back to back weeks and they were very helpful and held an exchange while waiting for my deposit to clear through my resort.


----------



## california-bighorn (May 25, 2011)

chellej said:


> You might also consider Trading places  they also don't look at color per se only size - 1 bd to 1 bd and upgrade fee for larger.
> 
> I got both my 2012 weeks from them: 2 bedroom Maui Schooner and 2 bedroom Hanalei Bay - back to back weeks and they were very helpful and held an exchange while waiting for my deposit to clear through my resort.



I also like both exchange companies.  Although the statement about TPI trading only on size ( 1 bd to 1 bd ) is usually correct, there is a little more to it.  TPI actually exchanges on occupancy size.  For example our 1 bedroom that sleeps 4 would not trade straight across for a 1 bedroom that sleeps 6.  We had to pay an upgrade fee ($140 ?) for that exchange.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2011)

*Maui Schooner*

The Maui Schooner was one of the resorts I was looking at when I exchange to Maui. I did look at TPI also. Comparing the fees, it looks like they are all very close.I've been hearing good things about the service at all of them also.
It looks like the selection may be better at TPI but it sounds like HSTE is very helpful in finding what you want.
I'm still leaning HTSE but I'm going to watch the inventory on them all for a while.


----------



## DeniseM (May 25, 2011)

Like the other exchange companies, the online inventory at HTSE is the leftover, so you can't completely judge it by what you see online.  They have on-going request, and the best inventory never goes online.


----------



## slip (May 25, 2011)

*Leftover Weeks*

The leftover weeks I'm seeing is what I would choose the bonus week from, correct?
On the unit I would put in a ongoing request for, judging by the leftovers I should be fine. 
I'm usually very flexible with my travel dates and the resorts I'm seeing on there are what I'm looking for.
Will HTSE help me with resort information (amenities, other fees etc.) or do I have to 
research each of them online?

Thanks Again


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2011)

slip said:


> The leftover weeks I'm seeing is what I would choose the bonus week from, correct?
> On the unit I would put in a ongoing request for, judging by the leftovers I should be fine.
> I'm usually very flexible with my travel dates and the resorts I'm seeing on there are what I'm looking for.
> Will HTSE help me with resort information (amenities, other fees etc.) or do I have to
> ...



I think you can use your bonus week for an ongoing request. [My error - see Greg's response below.]

Best way to find fees is to call the resort directly.

You need to do your own research - you know about the TUG ratings and reviews, right?  TUG Resort Databases in the red bar.


----------



## slip (May 26, 2011)

*Thanks Denise!!*

Yep, I've used the resort data base many times. I know I've 
seen that type of info on other exchange sites, but I haven't seen it on HTSE's.
Maybe the info on those other sites isn't always correct. 
Checking each resort site will take longer but will probably have better info.


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2011)

HTSE is a tiny little company with a handful of employees at the Lawai Beach Resort on Kauai.  They don't have an elaborate website, but they provide quick and personal service.


----------



## lily28 (May 26, 2011)

do I have to pay the exchange fee in advance for an ongoing request at htse?  thanks


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2011)

lily28 said:


> do I have to pay the exchange fee in advance for an ongoing request at htse?  thanks



Yes - you do for all exchange companies, as far as I know.  It's a good rule, think of all the nonsense requests that people would put in and cancel if they didn't have to pay the exchange fee upfront.  It would be chaos.


----------



## chellej (May 26, 2011)

You can put in a request at TPI without an exchange fee.  You pay when they find a match but you can only request 12 months in advance


----------



## aliikai2 (May 26, 2011)

*HTSE's bonus weeks are good for*

inventory items at 45 days to start. 

They can't be used for an on going exchange or search.

They are great if you can plan short notice trips, or if you need to fill part of a trip a few weeks before you travel.

Greg




slip said:


> The leftover weeks I'm seeing is what I would choose the bonus week from, correct?
> On the unit I would put in a ongoing request for, judging by the leftovers I should be fine.
> I'm usually very flexible with my travel dates and the resorts I'm seeing on there are what I'm looking for.
> Will HTSE help me with resort information (amenities, other fees etc.) or do I have to
> ...


----------

